# model car decals



## bandido charlie (Jan 23, 2021)

I just applied a Tamiya clear coat over my decals on a formula 1 model the color coat is white and the transparent part of the decal has a yellow tint to it. anyone ever experience this problem and have a solution or what i might have done wrong


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Are you saying the yellow tint was not there before the clear coat?


----------



## bandido charlie (Jan 23, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Are you saying the yellow tint was not there before the clear coat?


Yes everything looked good than the yellow tint showed up after the clear coat


----------



## bandido charlie (Jan 23, 2021)

could the decals have turned yellow from under the decal the glue maybe decals I have read can turn pale yellow after being applied days or weeks after applying? It is definitely disheartening looks very bad over a bright white base color!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

It would from my experience be the clear coat itself, either a bad batch or it reacted with the ink. 
the other thing is the decals were already yellow but did not show up until the clear went over it. 
Unfortunately i don't know a way to repair it. you'll have to re-print the decals or buy another set. I would scan and reprint them using micromark decal paper.


----------

